# 2011 Nationals



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

Had a sucky camera so some of the pics are blurry and I had to delete a bunch. If you know anyone or any dogs please let me know so i can label them.

Also i met Lisa and Tye. Pleasure meeting the both of u. (Lisa I was the one that asked about Safe Dog)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.1534440298613.46850.1762980614&type=1


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cool pics, looked like some large classes do you know how many dogs showed up?


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

Not a clue. A lot!!! Lol. The Ch class had 25 dogs in it, they barely fit into the ring and that was after making them line up in rows.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

You can't upload the pics thru photobucket? No facebook here


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

Ill do that. Give me a couple of mins


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx for sharing some pics


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

photobucket link for those who dont have facebook

2011 ADBA Nationals pictures by EvilSideKick17 - Photobucket


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

The CH class has 25 MALES and 15 female..lol there were ALOT of gorgeous dogs there!! Sorry we didn't get to talk Kristi!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

It was nice to meet you as well Kristi, I look forward to seeing you again soon. Your pics are great


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

looks like tons of fun and a whoooole lotta dogs! I never been to a show so I can't wait for one to go down in Florida. Thanks for posting


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

New National CH Matrix's Buddhist Monk









GRCH Reloaded's Osiris of Matrix









CH Matrix's C.I.S. (aka "Kiddo")









CH Matrix's Digital Rain (aka "Terra," doing her "Oh whatever, let's check out what's on the floor" routine. I swear the only time that dog shows herself is when squirrels or cats are involved.)









99% sure that's Rudy's CH Dooney, who took a 3rd in the CH class.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah that my dude Dooney. Thanks for the pics. I forgot my camera so all we had was my phone, so I thank you again for the pictures.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lindsey I didn't even see you, omg girl where were you. And Rudy CONGRATS as well as Monk omg I did a little happy dance when I heard that


----------



## Unpaid Kennel Help (May 27, 2011)

I am pretty sure Lindsay didn't go but Diana and Scott took her dogs. At least I onlu saw them at the hotel and at nationals.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Tye. No lindsay was not.there, Diana showed Terra for her.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey I got part of the head count right  Rudy I think i sat right beside you then. Im atleast 95% sure lol.

And bahamutt thanks for naming some them for me. I had no idea there were so many matrix dogs there


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Probably what was you dogs name what did it or they look like? I tend to remember dogs more then people for some reason.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

No worries I'm the same. I was camped out by the food vendor in front of the holding area. the ppl beside me had a good looking blue dog. I think it was you but I know there were a couple at show so I'm not 100% sure. 

Here's a pic of my boy


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hum maybey we right by the food I was lined up with my friend. We also had a lil black dog. How did your dog do?


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

Was the black dog still a pup with white socks on it's front legs? If so It was totally u. Lol. 

No winning but I wasn't surprised about that.
Overall though he did better. Me and him are pretty much winging it with the showing thing. First show we went to I didn't teach him to stack thinking he would stand on his own. Oh no. Little tard sat on his butt the whole time. 
Second show did a little bit better but still sat a lot and was more intrested in the spectators then the ring. This was our third show. I've been working a couple months on getting him to do a stand stay; which he thankfully did in the ring. 

What i don't understand about the moron is if we were on a walk and dogs were acting like that he would go crazy. But he does his best to ignore/avoid the dogs in the ring. keeps his head turned or focuses on me.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Taht is funny yeah the lil black dog was about 9 month she took a second in her class, but she only has white on the toes. Any how Dooney is usually a dud in the show ring too. But acted well in there this time It suprised me when he was talking to all the other dogs the whole time. It come in time I think they just don't know what to make of all the crazy dogs.


----------

